# Who is the strongest character in the Dragonball/Z/Gt/Movies universe?



## Archreaper93 (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't care if it is canon or non-canon, fused or non-fused.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

Having not payed that much attention to GT when I watched it, I'm guessing Broly probably.


----------



## ZukaRasami (Oct 17, 2009)

Broly no doubt


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 17, 2009)

My vote goes to SS4 Gogeta.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Oct 17, 2009)

SSJ4 Gogeta


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

broly if non fusion ss4 gogetta if also fusion


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 17, 2009)

Broly has been stated to be weaker then Cell, and I don't see the big deal with Broly. For Canon wise, it would be Vegito flowed by Super Buu 3, SSj3 Gotenks, Mystic Gohan, Kid Buu and SSj3 Goku IMO. Anime wise (not counting movies) it would be SSj4 Gogeta, Omega Shenron, SSj4 Goku (full power), Syn, SSj4 Goku, SSj4 Vegeta, and Nova IMO.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

um do you remember that omega shenron "beat" ssf4 Gogeta, when i say beat i mean lasted his "30"min fusion


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 17, 2009)

SS4 gogeta's fusion time is only 10 min.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

You know this really should have been made in the Metadome...


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

thats what the "" around it were for, a normal fusion is soppsed to be 30 min


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 17, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> You know this really should have been made in the Metadome...



Sorry, I'm new.  I don't know which threads should go in which sections.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 17, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> um do you remember that omega shenron "beat" ssf4 Gogeta, when i say beat i mean lasted his "30"min fusion



Yeah but Gogeta flick off in the air without even moving, and would have killed him if he was not playing around.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 17, 2009)

well that is true so yea SSJ4 gogeta


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Except OP says movie universe.

I guess Super Saiyan Gogeta since no one in the Dragon Ball era films nor any previous film antagonists are stronger than him even if some of them are broken: Metal Cooler having adapation, replication and augmentation for every time he's defeated or destroyed by the Big Gete Star, Janemba's Instantaneous Movement, cloing and reality warping, ect...


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Except OP says movie universe.
> 
> I guess Super Saiyan Gogeta since no one in the Dragon Ball era films nor any previous film antagonists are stronger than him even if some of them are broken: Metal Cooler having adapation, replication and augmentation for every time he's defeated or destroyed by the Big Gete Star, Janemba's Instantaneous Movement, cloing and reality warping, ect...



I said any part of the dragonball z universe.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 18, 2009)

SSJ4 GOGETA!!!! HE BEATS ALL!!!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Movies universe is what then?


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 18, 2009)

second best


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

Movies - Super Gogeta
Z - Super Vegito/Ultimate Gohan
GT - Gogeta (SSJ4)/Goku/Vegeta


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok so what happend to broly? shouldnt he be high up on the list? i mean in 1 of the games they gave him a destruction power of 9/10 and the highest was SS4 gogeta and he was the only 10/10


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

Broly is an inconsistent bitch who likes to get stabbed in the chest.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Broly is an inconsistent bitch who likes to get stabbed in the chest.



Just have him stay in his Lssj form for a week.  That should be enough power.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

jedijohn said:


> Just have him stay in his Lssj form for a week.  That should be enough power.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What are you talking about?



When Broly is in his Legendary Super Saiyan form, his power rises indefinitely at a steady rate. You didn't know that?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

No, but it's funny how we have come to the assumption that even if he had stayed within the form for a week that he would be able to take on Gogeta


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 18, 2009)

well there ya go and just think if everybody was battling and broly was in his legendary super sayan form for say a day or 2


----------



## AMtrack (Oct 18, 2009)

Broly is weaker than SSJ2 Gohan during the cell games.  I don't know why in the world people act like he was so strong.  He was broken when goku was only a super saiyan.

Strongest movie was is obviously super gogeta.

In the Z universe it is Super Vegito/Mystic Gohan

GT is SS4 Gogeta


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 18, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> It'll be Goku right after he absorbed the dragon balls. But don't go assuming he's the most powerful character in fiction.



1. It would be ssj4 gogeta.

2. A little too late.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 18, 2009)

AMtrack said:


> Broly is weaker than SSJ2 Gohan during the cell games.  I don't know why in the world people act like he was so strong.  He was broken when goku was only a super saiyan.
> 
> Strongest movie was is obviously super gogeta.
> 
> ...



He still gains power from staying in his legendary super saiyan form for extended periods of time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> It'll be Goku right after he absorbed the dragon balls. But don't go assuming he's the most powerful character in fiction.



And why is this?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 18, 2009)

Its just speculation that he gained extraordinary powers such as immortality right after he absorbed them.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 18, 2009)

broly wins after a set amount of time


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 18, 2009)

sephiroth138 said:


> broly wins after a set amount of time



Yeah but how long is the question. Wonder what'll happen if he powers up non-stop for a couple of years.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Oct 18, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Yeah but how long is the question. Wonder what'll happen if he powers up non-stop for a couple of years.



That would mean complete, total, and utter annihilation for anyone in the dragonball universe.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Its just speculation that he gained extraordinary powers such as immortality right after he absorbed them.



Which isn't an increase in strength. 



sephiroth138 said:


> broly wins after a set amount of time



Soul Punisher, amirite? Or the casual punch into Broly's chest.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Oct 18, 2009)

Boly is being highly over estimated, as usual. Broly's power jas a constant rate of increase as a fight goes on. But 1) He would have to be battling for the entire time period. He cant jus sit around not doing a thing, and gain power. 2) We havent the slightest idea as to how much power he gains in a given amount of time, and thus no proff that he would be at the level of ssj4 Gogeta in even 50 years of fighting.

Logically speaking his power is far below even ssj2 level, seeing as how he was defeated by Goku, combined with the energy of his worn and depleted friends. 

SSJ4 Gogeta is the strongest dbz character.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i only wondered how high broly would be i do agrea that ssj4 gogeta is strongest


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 18, 2009)

Super Gogeta followed by Janemba


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 18, 2009)

God-Tier:
-Mr. Satan
-Full powered Yamcha
-Farmer with Shotgun
-Master Roshi

Strongest DBZ character is Vegitto. Don't really care about GT.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 18, 2009)

SSJ3 Broly


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 18, 2009)

Broly is nothing much. Sure, the movie characters are stronger, and he destroyed a galaxy somehow (anime Buu has the same feat though). The fact is, he was defeated by SSJs. You could call it CIS in the case of the second movie, but the fact that a powered up SSJ Goku hurt him in the first, doesn't bode well for him taking on fusions, unless it's something like base Gotenks or Kibito-Kai etc. I wouldn't be too sure about SSJ3 Broly either. He's going to be up there, but is 400 times the power enough to take on people sagas ahead with even more power?

Whatever you can say about GT's inconsistencies, SSJ4 Gogeta will be the strongest, since despite being non canon it continues from where the manga and DBZ anime ended, so with the powerlevels going up, this must be the strongest character, in spite of Trunks powering up to break bricks, or Kid Goku surviving Omega Shenron's attacks. If you look at the high end, GT actually does have some better feats than its predecessors, namely speed ones, but understandably that's hard to do, since it is utter, utter shit.


----------



## RandomLurker (Oct 18, 2009)

Broly might just be the most overrated DBZ character ever.

Z: Super Vegito, clearly. He totally owned the strongest (at least I think the "Super Buu w/ Goten, Trunks, Piccolo and Gohan absorbed" -form is his most powerful form) form of Buu. Gotenks at SSJ3 was equal or slightly stronger than reqular Super Buu, who "Mystic" Gohan owned. Then after absorbing Gotenks and Piccolo Super Buu owned Mystic Gohan. So it's like Base Super Buu <= SSJ3 Gotenks < Mystic Gohan < Buu w/ Gotenks+Piccolo < Buu w/ Goten+Trunks+Piccolo+Gohan < Vegito.

GT: Super saiyan 4 Gogeta. Once again this is very clear. If we ignore the fact that the powerscaling in DBGT was totally off, we can see how he clearly overpowered the strongest villain of the series, Omega Shenlong.

Movies: Probably SSJ Gogeta or SSJ3 Gotenks. SSJ3 Goku and "Mystic" Gohan might have a chance. Gogeta looked really powerful in Fusion reborn, owning Janenba, who managed to beat SSJ3 Goku and SSJ2 Vegeta. Although there is some power inconcistency in the movies...


----------



## Elite Ace (Oct 18, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> God-Tier:
> -Mr. Satan
> -Full powered Yamcha
> -Farmer with Shotgun
> ...



Launch is somwhere in that list

Move Full powered Yamcha down, cause even at full power he will fail to reach the semifinals


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> Broly is nothing much. Sure, the movie characters are stronger, and he destroyed a galaxy somehow (*anime Buu has the same feat though*). The fact is, he was defeated by SSJs. You could call it CIS in the case of the second movie, but the fact that a powered up SSJ Goku hurt him in the first, doesn't bode well for him taking on fusions, unless it's something like base Gotenks or Kibito-Kai etc. I wouldn't be too sure about SSJ3 Broly either. He's going to be up there, but is 400 times the power enough to take on people sagas ahead with even more power?
> 
> Whatever you can say about GT's inconsistencies, SSJ4 Gogeta will be the strongest, since despite being non canon it continues from where the manga and DBZ anime ended, so with the powerlevels going up, this must be the strongest character, in spite of Trunks powering up to break bricks, or Kid Goku surviving Omega Shenron's attacks. If you look at the high end, GT actually does have some better feats than its predecessors, namely speed ones, but understandably that's hard to do, since it is utter, utter shit.



Yeah, he doesn't. The whole galaxy busting thing was only stated within the English dubbing.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 18, 2009)

Cell after he absorbs Goku in GT.


----------



## Monzaemon (Oct 18, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Yeah, he doesn't. The whole galaxy busting thing was only stated within the English dubbing.



It doesn't matter what's stated, when we see a galaxy disappearing on-screen.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 18, 2009)

Monzaemon said:


> It doesn't matter what's stated, when we see a galaxy disappearing on-screen.



Or at least a galaxy covered in weird electricky shit. I can't quite remember.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Vegito punches through Broly's head before he even understands what's happening.


----------



## hammer (Oct 18, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> God-Tier:
> -Mr. Satan
> -Full powered Yamcha
> -Farmer with Shotgun
> ...



what about yajarobie and emperor rabbit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 18, 2009)

Monzaemon said:


> It doesn't matter what's stated, when we see a galaxy disappearing on-screen.



And later on into the movie we see that there are still planets and stars left within the galaxy.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

My theory still holds: Brolly dilated time and quantum mechanics when he busted the Southern galaxy.

That said, Gogeta kills him with a punch.


----------



## Rampage (Oct 18, 2009)

ss4 gogeta


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Vegeto kills him in Gumdrop form.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

Gumdrop Vegeto is always the answer to these threads


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

Realistically, i'd say Vegito for all three. Destructive wise , it'd be Broly, but he's a glass cannon (certainly would crush Super Perfect Cell). I think Vegito is more impressive than Gogeta.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

We had a Super Perfect Cell vs Brolly thread.

SPC atomized him.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, i disagree with that. it had a lot of wanking and assumptions


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Or your just wrong.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> Or your just wrong.



Well there is a first time for everything 
seriously, their biggest reasoning was that this was Pre Time Chamber. It obviously wasn't.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

It wasn't pre Hyperbolic time-trained Senshi, it was pre-Cell Games Senshi. Brolly was beating up over glorified Dai Dankai Super Saiyans and Super Piccolo.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

IF they fought all together, they'd've whupped cell.
edit: anyway, this is offtopic.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Cell Juniors were as strong as Vegeta, Goku, Trunks and Piccolo. Perfect Cell is even stronger, bad logic there buddy.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

Goku was drained. THey'd have lost to full power goku. and this is till offtpoic


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

No they wouldn't have and how is this off-topic. The Cell Juniors were wailing on completely fresh Dai Dankai Super Vegeta and Dai Dankai Super Trunks along with Super Piccolo who was near Vegeta and Trunk's level at the seame time, all whom weren't "Drained".


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

IDK how its off topic. And Broly easily whupped them until Plotkai came into effect.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2009)

Feats wise Brolly is above any character in DBZ.

Power scaling, Gogeta should be the most powerful.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> IDK how its off topic. And Broly easily whupped them until Plotkai came into effect.



What PIS took down Brolly? He didn't tank a knife the same day he survived a Vegetsei being destroyed by Freeza. Yet a much weaker Super Saiyan Goku having the combined power of Gohan, Piccolo, Trunks and Vegeta and his own to punch out Brolly is PIS?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 19, 2009)

The true strongest being in all of DB is Vegeta w/Porn Moustache.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Aya Brea (Oct 19, 2009)

Moves: SSJ1 Gogeta
Canon: SSJ1 Vegito
GT: SSJ4 Gogeta

SSJ4 Gogeta > SSJ1 Vegito > SSJ1 Gogeta

Also, lol @ Broly fanboys.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 19, 2009)

SSJ4 Gogeta, of course.


----------



## sephiroth138 (Oct 19, 2009)

if broly went apsolutly his most powerful he would be second to SSJ4 gogeta and syn shenron


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 19, 2009)

Impossible to tell, since it would require attempting to powerscale canon characters against non-canon characters, and there are so many inconsistencies and shit nothing can ever be determined.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, Super Buu followed by Brolly have the greatest feats, but they were still bested by people with lesser feats. So it depends on your method of interpretation.

If you use Super Buu 3, Brolly (and Vegeta) blowing up shit as benchmarks and evaluate others based on relative power based on combat then Vegitto is the best, with inflated feats.

If you ignore power scaling and go stricly off feats, Super Buu 3 or Super 17.
(Super 17 has the durablity and strength to trade physical attacks with continent level knockback, can travel relativistic speeds over long and short distances, and can absorb energy attacks)


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, Super 17 does have the best speed feats I've seen, as well as Goku in SSJ having a similar speed feat to punch him across 1/4th the world in a second (about a 30th of c). It's not relativistic, (I thought it was, but he would be relativistic by powerscaling not feats) but it's still by far the best feat. He also teleport speeds to space/the edge of space in an instant.

I've only seen the major fights, but it seems like GT has simultaneously the strongest and weakest feats. So, yeah, very inconsistent.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 20, 2009)

Kid Buu in the anime was charging to unleash a laserz to blow up the universe from what i'm told. So that should make him the most powerful of the lot.


----------



## Genyosai (Oct 20, 2009)

It was Super Gohan Buu, and it doesn't mean much, since he never actually accomplished it. The old Kai feared it would destroy the universe by continually collapsing dimensions, so it's at least a feat of dimension busting. Obviously, the universe didn't actually implode because Vegito punched him in the face.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 20, 2009)

But according to the anime Base Vegetto was owning Buuhan as well, Vegetto is massively above DB/DBZ in both anime/manga.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Oct 20, 2009)

GT characters are offen stronger then Z characters due to power scaling since most of them have no real feats.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 20, 2009)

By feats: Broly. He destroyed a galaxy. 
By powerscale: Ssj 4 Gogeta.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 20, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> GT characters are offen stronger then Z characters due to power scaling since most of them have no real feats.



It's also why we know Cell is stronger than Freeza despite the fact the former never blew up a planet.


----------

